# Can not log in



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am unable to log into the Audi TT Owners Club

The message I get is username does not exist I tried all combinations of TTVIC but it won't have

Can some one please help.

Cheers Vic


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Do you mean the new TTOC site ??

OR.

If you mean the TTOC site for reps, discussions etc ,,, I'm the same cant get in it , sent for new password several times no reply ,, so help someone , nutts :? :?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Dave, Vic..... I've sent you a PM with the new link to the TTOC site. 

let me know if you still have problems......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had the same problem Vic the new link should sort it


----------

